
Population Growth: A Genius Machine? - J3L2404
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2010/11/population-growth-a-genius-machine/66880/
======
mrj
Even genius doesn't contribute greatly to society without a good deal of
economic advantages. How many Einsteins were there throughout history who
didn't have time to sit around pondering physics, but were instead mediocre
hunters because of the need to eat?

Yeah, we might have more geniuses with more population, but if we can't
support the population they're not going to do the wold any good.

